# Coi Người Hóa Thân Số 1 Mới Biết Hát Sẩm Là Cái Gì



## chunghanluong (14 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Tập 13 vừa rồi mọi người ấn tượng với tiết mục nào nhất:
1. tấm cám
2. Aladin
3. Hát sẩm
4. Cải lương
Riêng tui thì thích vở cải lương nhất, cái hát sẩm ko biết nghe nên ko hiểu nó hay dở gì hết=))))
Nghe lại lần thứ N vẫn ko hiểu cái bài này luôn


----------



## Namviet hai (17 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Tôi thì tôi chỉ thích nhất mỗi tiết mục Tấm cám thôi ah.


----------



## phươngvĩha (17 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Namviet hai đã viết:


> Tôi thì tôi chỉ thích nhất mỗi tiết mục Tấm cám thôi ah.


Đúng rồi bạn ơi tui cũng chỉ thích mỗi tiết mục này ah. Công nhận tiết mục này đầu tư công kỉ ghê


----------



## hathinam (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ối xời cái tiết mục Tấm Cám thấy có gì hay đâu chứ, trang điểm xấu tệ luôn ah =))


----------



## phungke (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Không có thích tiết mục nào cả, mà thích tất cả các tiết mục nhé. Cái nào cũng hay hết ah


----------



## munam (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Thích mỗi tiết mục Alibaba thôi. Còn lại mấy tiết mục khác diễn cứng đơ


----------



## minhmanna (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

munam đã viết:


> Thích mỗi tiết mục Alibaba thôi. Còn lại mấy tiết mục khác diễn cứng đơ


Không biết ông coi sao mà ông kêu các tiết mục kia diễn cứng đơ nữa :v Người ta diễn đẹp hay vậy còn muốn gì nữa


----------



## nghiahanng (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ôi toàn là những nhà phê bình nghệ thuật không ah. Chả quan tâm tôi thích tất cả các tiết mục và thích luôn cái chương trình này kaka


----------



## vangnank (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Khương Hoàn Mỹ-39,5-nghệ nhân ca trù-quá ấn tượng,diễn xuất tốt,ca hay,nỗ lực tuyệt vời...


----------



## dainamly (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Yêu cô Hồng Đào quá đi yêu yêu nhiều pặc pặc. Mong rằng cô sẽ tham gia thêm nhiều chương trình nữa


----------



## phandinhminh (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chương trình này có tất cả bao nhiêu tập vậy mọi người ơi. Sắp tới đêm chung kết chưa


----------



## dangha (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

phandinhminh đã viết:


> Chương trình này có tất cả bao nhiêu tập vậy mọi người ơi. Sắp tới đêm chung kết chưa


Chương trình còn 6 tập nữa nha bạn, sắp hết rồi đó không biết có thêm mùa sau không nữa


----------



## nguyenlinhha (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chế HĐ đã lên tiếng thì anh QM chỉ có nước im lặng thôi nha. Ai biểu cưới "người ta" bao năm rồi mà không nói được tiếng yêu là sao?


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

dì ghẻ sao cute thế trời @@


----------



## justforlaugh (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

vở nữa đời hưng phấn tuy chưa đạt nhưng mình vẫn thích nhứt


----------



## moonlight2528 (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

aladin va du thu than, lay độ ddien của mấy thánh này )


----------



## tocquang (20 Tháng mười hai 2016)

dì ghẻ cute như vậy mình cũng muốn có


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

em thấy đâu có hay đâu mà sao nhiều người coi thế nhỉ?


----------



## Ninalee (3 Tháng một 2017)

giờ đi đâu cũng thấy cô Hồng Đào :v


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này khi nào có vậy mọi người?


----------



## chibaby010592 (10 Tháng một 2017)

chương trình phát sống lúc 21h Thứ bảy hàng tuần trên kênh THVL1 đó bạn


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

À vậy hả để theo dỗi chương trình này thử xem sao.


----------



## chibaby010592 (10 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này tựa như Gương Mặt thân quen vậy ta?


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

há há, phiên bản nhỏ của nó đó, kakaka xem cũng vui lắm chứ bộ


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này xem vui nè. Phải đón xem mới được


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (10 Tháng một 2017)

Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thật vậy?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (10 Tháng một 2017)

Mình mê coi tập Xuân tiến, phúc lợi á, diễn vui ghê =))


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Mình mê coi tập Xuân tiến, phúc lợi á, diễn vui ghê =))



Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thật vậy?


Chương trình này xem vui nè. Phải đón xem mới được


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thật vậy?


Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Chương trình này xem vui nè. Phải đón xem mới được


Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thất vậy?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thất vậy?


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.



Mình mê coi tập Xuân tiến, phúc lợi á, diễn vui ghê =))


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thất vậy?


Tập này coi rồi mà tiếc bạn Xuân Tiến bị loại rồi mà


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

nghe nói hình như đã chia tay bồ người mẫu rồi á


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

ùa, trên báo bàn tán um sùm nè, ẻm xác nhận chia tay thật rồi


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Tập này coi rồi mà tiếc bạn Xuân Tiến bị loại rồi mà



Mà tiếc thật, cặp đôi đũa lệch đẹp công đồng mạng mà chia tay uổng zữ ha


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Chương trình này khi nào có vậy mọi người?


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

chương trình phát sống lúc 21h Thứ bảy hàng tuần trên kênh THVL1 đó bạn


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

À vậy hả để theo dỗi chương trình này thử xem sao.


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Chương trình này khi nào có vậy mọi người?


Chương trình này tựa như Gương Mặt thân quen vậy ta?


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> chương trình phát sống lúc 21h Thứ bảy hàng tuần trên kênh THVL1 đó bạn


há há, phiên bản nhỏ của nó đó, kakaka xem cũng vui lắm chứ bộ


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> À vậy hả để theo dỗi chương trình này thử xem sao.



Mà nhìn hay hôn GMTQ nhỉ? có mấy bạn diễn giống các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng luôn á


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Chương trình này tựa như Gương Mặt thân quen vậy ta?


Ùa, mấy bạn này có năng khiếu rồi


----------



## Rum Barcadi (15 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> há há, phiên bản nhỏ của nó đó, kakaka xem cũng vui lắm chứ bộ


Với lại được học ở Trường sân khấu thì sao mà ko tài tời


----------



## Lagiphan (15 Tháng một 2017)

Rum Barcadi đã viết:


> Mà nhìn hay hôn GMTQ nhỉ? có mấy bạn diễn giống các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng luôn á



Chưa bik ai là quán quân ta? Có thánh nào biết ai là quán quân chưa nhỉ?


----------



## phamthuygiang (16 Tháng một 2017)

Lagiphan đã viết:


> Chưa bik ai là quán quân ta? Có thánh nào biết ai là quán quân chưa nhỉ?


Chắc chắn sẽ là Khương Hoàn Mỹ nha, bạn ấy rất có tiềm năng mới 20t thôi đó


----------



## nguyenlinhha (16 Tháng một 2017)

Mạc dù là lớp trẻ nhưng minh cũng rất thích cãi lương, mấy đứa bạn cứ kêu già trước tuổi ko ah


----------



## dangha (16 Tháng một 2017)

dainamly đã viết:


> Yêu cô Hồng Đào quá đi yêu yêu nhiều pặc pặc. Mong rằng cô sẽ tham gia thêm nhiều chương trình nữa


Mùa sau không biết có vợ chồng cô Hồng Đào tham gia nữa không nhỉ ?


----------



## phandinhminh (16 Tháng một 2017)

dangha đã viết:


> Mùa sau không biết có vợ chồng cô Hồng Đào tham gia nữa không nhỉ ?


Sao biết có mùa sau bạn ơi, đã có thông tin gì đâu chứ. Cũng đang rất mong có mùa sau đây


----------



## dainamly (16 Tháng một 2017)

Thì cũng đoán già đoán non thôi kaka, mà tôi nghĩ chương trình đang hay chắc chắn sẽ có mùa sau đó


----------



## vangnank (16 Tháng một 2017)

dainamly đã viết:


> Thì cũng đoán già đoán non thôi kaka, mà tôi nghĩ chương trình đang hay chắc chắn sẽ có mùa sau đó


Không biết có hay không, chỉ biết ngồi hóng thôi. Giờ quan trọng là đang đợi xem mùa này ai là người chiến thắng )


----------



## nghiahanng (16 Tháng một 2017)

vangnank đã viết:


> Không biết có hay không, chỉ biết ngồi hóng thôi. Giờ quan trọng là đang đợi xem mùa này ai là người chiến thắng )


Thử đoán xem, luôn tiện tham gia cái sân chơi ở page kìa may mắn gõ cửa lại chả kiếm được cái điện thoại


----------



## minhmanna (16 Tháng một 2017)

Tui thì tui nghĩ Trọng Hiếu sẽ là người giành chiến thắng đó.


----------



## munam (16 Tháng một 2017)

minhmanna đã viết:


> Tui thì tui nghĩ Trọng Hiếu sẽ là người giành chiến thắng đó.


Đồng ý với bạn nè, trọng hiếu sẽ là quán quân thôi hỡi đợi nhé keke


----------



## phungke (16 Tháng một 2017)

Tôi thì tôi nghĩ Khương Hoàn Mỹ xứng đáng cho ngôi vị quán quân nhất


----------

